# Tropheus sp. "Red" (Moliro) Female



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello there,

I rescued 3 Tropheus sp. "Red" (Moliro). 2 of them are dark red colored up and my guess is they are males. The 3rd one is the same size but significantly lighter. Since they were sold to me as Tropheus sp. "Red" (Moliro) I'm assuming they are. So my questions is. Are the females lighter? Does anybody have any pics?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Normaly the males are darker then the females! Sometimes the dominated males are also lighter.

Here are some examples...

Males:



















Females:



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

Diogo,

So I have 2 males and 1 female.

Thats exactly how mine looks like.










AWESOME. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



kbuntu said:


> Thats exactly how mine looks like.


This one is an holding female - sheÂ´s a little bit darker then usual. 
Please donÂ´t be sure that you have the racio that you mentioned just because of the color. As I said before itÂ´s possible that non dominant males because lighter in order to avoid agression.

The only exact way to sort out the sex is by venting (the exanination of the genitals). Check out this link... http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



kbuntu said:


> Thats exactly how mine looks like.


This one is an holding female - sheÂ´s a little bit darker then usual. 
Please donÂ´t be sure that you have the racio that you mentioned just because of the color. As I said before itÂ´s possible that non dominant males because lighter in order to avoid agression.

The only exact way to sort out the sex is by venting (the examination of the genitals). Check out this link... http://www.fishhead.com/articles/ventsex.htm

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## kbuntu (Aug 25, 2008)

ok, I will take her out today and have a look. Thanks.


----------

